# Is there anything here like Cost Plus Imports or Pier 1 Imports?



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I was in the local mall the other day and walked past a shop called Ishka where I saw an absolutely gorgeous carved Asian coffee table, and it was a great price at half off. Unfortunately, they only had the one, and it had a tax invoice attached to it so it was already sold. Now I'm on a quest to find something similar, but I don't know where to look for such imported goods. Is there anything in Australia (specifically Melbourne or more specifically on the peninsula) similar to Cost Plus Imports or Pier 1 Imports in the US? I love, love, love those stores, and now that I own a house I'd like to get some nice imported furniture to put in it. I haven't seen anything that compares, though. Am I just not looking in the right place, or am I asking too much of this sparsely populated country?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I've found a few shops like that. There's one called Crate and Barrel I found was like Pier 1, and Freedom is another shop like that.



interplanetjanet said:


> I was in the local mall the other day and walked past a shop called Ishka where I saw an absolutely gorgeous carved Asian coffee table, and it was a great price at half off. Unfortunately, they only had the one, and it had a tax invoice attached to it so it was already sold. Now I'm on a quest to find something similar, but I don't know where to look for such imported goods. Is there anything in Australia (specifically Melbourne or more specifically on the peninsula) similar to Cost Plus Imports or Pier 1 Imports in the US? I love, love, love those stores, and now that I own a house I'd like to get some nice imported furniture to put in it. I haven't seen anything that compares, though. Am I just not looking in the right place, or am I asking too much of this sparsely populated country?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Freedom is crazy expensive, and Crate and Barrel, to my knowledge, doesn't exist in melbourne.

I really really miss Pier 1 and Cost Plus (on my side of the country, it was called World Market)


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> Freedom is crazy expensive, and Crate and Barrel, to my knowledge, doesn't exist in melbourne.
> 
> I really really miss Pier 1 and Cost Plus (on my side of the country, it was called World Market)


Costplus is great. Let me know if you do find something similar in the Melbourne Area. I was also wondering if anyone can recommend stores that sell high quality Australian made furniture.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

My bad, the store in AU is called Wheel and Barrow and is like Crate and Barrel in the US. Whatever they're called they all cost too much. 



Tiffani said:


> Freedom is crazy expensive, and Crate and Barrel, to my knowledge, doesn't exist in melbourne.
> 
> I really really miss Pier 1 and Cost Plus (on my side of the country, it was called World Market)


----------



## nmbkiwi (Mar 22, 2009)

*Cost Plus/Pier 1/Pottery Barn*

I hear you! My friend sent me a link to Pottery Barn with coffee tables perfect for my living area. The only place they will ship to is the UK. I want those tables and there is nothing remotely like them in Australia. There seem to be three basic styles available here: country-ish, modern or Indonesian/Asian. I plan to write to Pottery Barn to see if they have supplied that particular style, or indeed any of their furniture to any Australian store. It's frustrating and it's true that Freedom comes the closest to what I want but it is very expensive. I miss American shopping!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I know not too related to furniture but fingers crossed for Costco opening in Melbourne 



nmbkiwi said:


> I hear you! My friend sent me a link to Pottery Barn with coffee tables perfect for my living area. The only place they will ship to is the UK. I want those tables and there is nothing remotely like them in Australia. There seem to be three basic styles available here: country-ish, modern or Indonesian/Asian. I plan to write to Pottery Barn to see if they have supplied that particular style, or indeed any of their furniture to any Australian store. It's frustrating and it's true that Freedom comes the closest to what I want but it is very expensive. I miss American shopping!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> I know not too related to furniture but fingers crossed for Costco opening in Melbourne


Hey amaslam - where ya bin Mr???


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Malaysia and Singapore (holiday)



scottishcelts said:


> Hey amaslam - where ya bin Mr???


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Malaysia and Singapore (holiday)


Oh how lovely, was that your first time, i've never been (except stopping off at Singy on the way here lol).

You have a ball?

Missed ye big guy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Great shopping but the weather would kill ya (30C and 90% humidity all the time even night time). Go for shopping or Langkawi Island for a nice relaxing holiday but just be prepared for the 'tropics' 

First time in Singapore and Second time in Malaysia. 

Got to use my AU passport for the first time 



scottishcelts said:


> Oh how lovely, was that your first time, i've never been (except stopping off at Singy on the way here lol).
> 
> You have a ball?
> 
> Missed ye big guy


----------

